# 66 date code rear in 67?



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

Hello all. 

Quick question. I've got a GTO with a build date of 2nd week of July 67 but a rear end that's stamped with the code for a 66 car (I can't remember the 2 letters right now, sorry). Everything else on the car appears to be original and correct save for the paint color so I'm inclined to believe that it's possibly old stock Pontiac had laying around. Was this common with these cars? Any thoughts or input would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes it has been known to happen but you would usually see it on the early builds for that year. Yours being a June build i would suspect it has been swapped, not a big deal unless your trying to build a 100 point resto for shows.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:agree A lot of these cars grenaded the rear ends early on in life if they were abused or just driven a lot. I would say about 50% of all the GTO's I've had over the years had a swapped rear end. Not an issue.


----------



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

Ok, cool. Thanks for the reply's. I wasn't too terribly worried, just thought it'd be cool if everything was what it should have been.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

No worries, Inprogress. I have a '67 rear in my '66. On our next rebuild in a few decades, let's trade them.


----------



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

Hahaha! Sounds great!


----------

